# Matapeake report 3/7



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well Anthony and I headed for Matapeake this morning to a blue sky and warm sun. We got there around 9 am and was only one other person on the pier. We got our spot and threw out a few poles with blood worms. About 930 we got a little run and ended up catching 3 rockfish in a matter of 3 minutes. Biggest was 22". Got a call from Hat80 and said he would be there by 1pm. After that first run we didn't get much till Hat80 and DovetheRock showed up. Then FishingRod and his girl showed up. Then Sandflea and then Brackish Boy and wife. A good ole P&S get together. Well the fishing came in spurts of three to four fish. All of them ranging from 14 to 22". And then it happened. Hat80 and I were noticing Anthony's rod was getting a bite. Out of the corner of my eye I saw my pole take a big hit. By the time I turned my head to see it my pole started to bend in half and my pole butt lifted off the ground. I was about 15 ft away and proceeded to haul some A$$ to grab my pole before it was gone. It got completely horizontal and about 1/2 a second away from lift off when I grabbed. When I pulled back I immediately knew it was a nice fish. After fighting the fish for about 5 minutes I got it close to the pier and Hat80 and I wrestled to get it in his new pier net. It took a while with the wind and my line wrapped around the poles near me. Got it up and measured it at 32" fork length and 33" total length! My biggest to date. Took a few pics and she went back into the water. Everyone fished hard after that and we ended up with a few more in the 22 to 24" range mixed in with a bunch of 14 to 20" fish. Rain and severe wind ran everyone off the pier at 9pm. Overall a pretty damn good day! The bite wasn't the greatest but it came in spurts. I ended up with 10 rockfish and 1 perch. The perch bite was completely nonexistent. Strange but a beautiful day for sure.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

excellent report - wtg FL , guys , gals


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah definitely made up for the one I lost yesterday! I know Hat is tired of hearing it but the one I lost yesterday was bigger than the one I caught today. I am just very glad to redeem myself! Thanks for the pool money guys!! LOL


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I guess you were right. Should have went to Matapeake.

Good job guys and FL, nice fish.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nah I was just messing with ya. The fish are there at spsp too, just have to get lucky I guess. The pics are coming will have em up in a few minutes. I will probably see you at spsp again real soon!


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thats true. You never can predict what your going to catch. I guess that is what really drives us all to fish day in and day out. That and the thrill of the hunt and the love of fish.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The first true*

spring run cow Striper will come from SPSP. You can count on it. The fish we are all catching now are resident fish. They have just started feeding with the warmer water temps. The ocean run fish should be here in a week or so. Check the gills, if the fish has sea lice it's a ocean run fish. If not, it's a resident fish that lives in the bay year round.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Photo is above now and also in the gallery. I will put the other ones in there tomorrow after work!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A good trip and a nice time had by all. Always good to fish with old and new buddies. Caught about a dozen stripers ranging from 10-23 inches. They were either on the small side or 18 inches plus. Also caught a little perch, there were a few nice perch around but not too many like FLF said. All the ones worth keeping I brought home and they were all females full of roe. It only gets better from here.


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

*Excellent Report*

Thanks for the report guys, you can probally looking for me this weekend at either Metepeake or SPSP, or both. If anyone fron the sight is there this weekend, I will probally be the only one out there with red line on my poles.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i was going to stop by because i was at tuckahoe yesterday but the friends i was with had to work that evening. i guess i'll meet you guys another day.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Definitely a good time seeing everyone. Congrats on your first striper over 30" Fl Fisherman! He really put up a heck of a fight for you.

I had some serious skunk on my rods earlier, at first only catching a perch and a small striper later on. But about a half an hour before leaving, I finally got a good run and pulled in a 23" fork.

After a long, cold winter it was good to get some pullage. I'm glad to see the season getting ready to gear up.

However, the Inner Harbor has dropped back into the 30's, and there's more cold weather on the way. A degree or two drop can shut things off in a heartbeat. We'll have to keep our fingers crossed for warm sunny days.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks like MD is kicking VA's butt on the courts and on the piers.  Glad to finally read a great report, even if it's not in my backyard.

Go Terps! (30 Credit hours makes me a Terp, right?)


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

An excellent day at Matapeake. I brought in six stripers myself, the largest maybe 18 inches. My wife (her nicknake at the Choptank -- and our old board name for Pierandsurf -- is Skatekiller) didn't fare quite so well, but she almost always outfishes me, so next time she'll pull in a couple of dozen, no doubt. It was great to meet all of you guys, and I look forward to fishing with you guys a lot more this summer. Hat, if you could post or email me that picture of me you took, I'd greatly appreciate it. That was my first fish of 04 (we haven't fished since a trip to the FL Keys in December), so I'd like to circulate that pic. And thanks for directing me to a great March fishing spot! We'll be back soon, for sure.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Great Report!! I got excited reading it.  Thats what I'm talking about! Go with bad self!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Haha, finally, some pics to prove this fishing pheomenon. Glad to see so many of you get into some good fishing. Hope they stick around until the Spring Fling at SPSP cause that might be the first trip for me.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

It is so good to see that the Stripers are here and acting friendly. The best part is knowing that they were all safely returned to The Bay to be caught again over the next few weeks. 
Joson at the Rockfish Challenge, you could have claimed $500 for the biggest fish. I looks like you are still in top form. Thanks for a great report on shore fishing the mid-bay.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Nice report*

Nice report! You guys never cease to amaze me! Couldn't get out this weekend..hopefully next....Jason > I'm glad Hat was there to see ya catch yer PB..he'll probably still rip ya every chance he gets. Hat howz the pier cart working this year? Murph


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Good going guys and gals,wish I could of been there but have to pay bills so have to work and now that the weather has gone back to freezing temps and the fish won't be bitting, I guess I'll have to wait till Spring and wamer weather before I can get my first Rock. Greats pics FLF,Anthony and of course Hat the Man,see ya soon.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Mr FL thats a nice fish. Dont ya love when a plan comes together, and this is just the BEGINING of the season. HMMMM maybe I should take a trip over to the Chesapeake.
I have fished Woodland Beach 3 times in the last week after confirmed reports of a 39 inch 20 lbder was landed last week.I am skunked so far for the striped ones but did manage a ciatation white perch.Our nasty little Delaware Bay should turn in the next 2 weeks,this cold front doesnt help.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fl, nice fish man. Glad to see ya northern boys getting into em already.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Guys! The way I am holding it makes it look kind of small. It didn't have any sea lice in its gills and it didn't have any roe in it either. It was cool to see everybody again and to see some new people too. Hope to see you guys on the water again real soon!


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Nice FL, hope this weekend I'll be there. 
Let 's all get together and let the stress out of a long winter season.

By the way, where you got your bloodworms?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Photo Critique*

Fl if ya didn't hold ya fish like ya was playing a guitar they might look as big as they are.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

He was too excited to know how to hold the fish. From what I heard he had problems with the drop net and was shaking the whole time. I went to the car to get the rest of our bloodworms before his big fish hit so I never saw the fight. We got our bloodworms at Anglers, they actually had some decent worms, probably because the boaters haven't started going out yet.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL*

I was playing that one all the way to the bank Cdog!! It took so long to get the fish in the net and then the hook out that I didn't want to put too much stress on the fish by the time I was taking pics of it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

J/K ya Fl, so was blood worms th bait of choice? Haven't had any luck with stripers down here with them.

BTW Ant, nice fish an big props on th P&S hat. Its become my new lucky hat too.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hey, fL who's that guy behind you, is he making fun of you behind your head, seem that you had to edit that picture.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*You Go Warriors*

Nice fish guys. Just a couple of notes here:

Jason - It's obvious that the paparazzi will be following you around this season so take a lesson from Bill Dance and hold that fish way out away from your body - adds another 3" - 4". Did you kiss your fish before releasing it? Come on man, time to take it to the SHOW. Looks like the bush league is behind you now. 

Anthony - Did you release your fish? I've taken note of the scale pattern to compare it future fish you catch. Don't want you to get any mileage out of that fish like the one from the Tank last year that kept showing up in photos all season. Has Jason paid you yet for all the lessons you gave him last year?

Just having a little fun. Wish I was there to share in the excitement.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Flounda you are right, I did have to edit the picture. That goof behind me is dovetherock, he is somehow kin to Hat80 can't you tell!!??!! LOL It is kind of funny but I wish he didnt' do that on my only pic of my P.B rockfish so far. I know I wouldn't do anything like that to somebody else. Like I said before with some of the friends I got now who needs enemies! Looks like I will have to beat that P.B. and make sure nobody is behind me when the pic is taken.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Take a chill pill Jay*








it's just a fish.  I guess you better hire your own Pro photo guy, none of us can be trusted....Tightlines

Hey Nick, would he eat a Oyster? *NOT!* Mr. Houston....errr, I mean Jay won't kiss a fish either.... Their slimy...Hummm, wonder how he tells that to the ladies?....LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Hat*

It's all starting to come together now. 

Catman.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

whats the big deal - like you said hat you cant win it anyway are you always like this?


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

i know im not as reg as you guys but it is what it is - if anyone is crying its you hat


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey JettyPaul,*

I'm busting Jays chops and he knows it. No crying on this end, heck all my tears dried up 30 years ago. I don't get even or mad, I get ahead!.....LOL .....Tightlines

By the way, congrats on your upgrade!


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

sry and ty - for the record i am sending jay a check and he's making the donation of the amount to flea via paypal - didn't know how you guys joked - i shouldnt have said anything - sry again


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Don't worry JettyPaul*

Hat is a busta!!!!!!!!! LOL He always messes with me like this. But one day I may go Dahmer on him and he will regret treating me like a imbred stepchild!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The last stepchild*

I had brought a knife to a gunfight. May your soul rest in peace sonnyboy. Damn young punks make me :barf:....LOL


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> *
> 
> I had some serious skunk on my rods earlier, at first only catching a perch and a small striper later on. But about a half an hour before leaving, I finally got a good run and pulled in a 23" fork.
> 
> *


What SF didn't say is that he needed to make a call to a certain girlfriend to get some luck before he caught that fish  .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HAT80 are you being bad again! 
Wait...Just busting on FLF, that's a 
constitutional right ain't it?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You know Hats alway hard on his step SON ,it's just the way he is mean "OLD" bastar?.....LOL Hi ya buddy


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nevermind Hat 80;the guy likes to play pranks on guys watch your back man.He'll get you with his Cam.But we'll get him someday;Hat ain't scared of no cam.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Just messin wit you Hat 80;once Jetty Paul gets to know you he'll see the real Hat 80.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a ball. I'm sorry I was not there with you to have fun myself. I have practiced casting but no actual fishing done at all, maybe this weekend. take care---dcfishman


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Going back to what we started in this post. Fl or Anthony what end tackle you guys were using. (eg. double drop rigs, stripers rigs, zinkers, weights, spot, etc) I'm thinking on going on Sunday.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's pretty simple, just a standard high low rig with circle hooks or whatever hooks you like using and bloodworms. As far as weight goes 3-5 ozs depending on wind and current. Any spot at the end of the pier should produce. We were on the left side but they were catching all over the end. I don't know about this weekend though, the water temps dropped a few degrees, just enough for the bite to stop. I was going to go tomorrow but decided not to due to the water temps. If you do decide to go, let us know how you do.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Antony, U R right, too cold, I decided to skip, to cold for my self either.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

sorry for showing up so late but thanks for a great report and now my fishing juices are flowing I just left the new bait and tackle shop in my town and stocked up on gear for the new season hopefully I will start given reports for the north soon


----------

